# Pattern to Library Fly swap



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Any one up to a swap after the regular trout season starts?

I am thinking that a giant pattern swap is in order with maybe 2 doz.
Swappers tying their favorite fly no mater what kind of fly it is.
And we will all submit one fly and pattern with tying instructions to the Library of patterns on this board.
Here is how it will work you tie your fly (just one) and send it to Steve
along with the menu and any special instructions for submission to the library.
That way we all have the chance to use the patterns.
Just make sure the fly isnt there already.

This should be a easy one to complete
Just make sure if you say youre in to follow through with your commitment.


Remember I will expect the flys submissions to be sent by June 
This will be a good way to grow the library.

Come on lets do it


OSD.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

OSD

Let me see if I get this right! You are going to have a 2 dozen participent swap with the additional requirement of sending a fly and pattern recipe to steve to assist the fly gallery. Am I right on this or did I miss something? 



Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

No just one fly and menu to the Library thats all
we are just swaping patterns through the library.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Not a bad idea. Since Steve spends so much time making sure each of us get to use these boards I'm sure he doesn't get the time he would like to tie flies. After putting them in the library Steve can fill his box for the times when he does get on the water. 

I'll probably get in on this but will be out of town for 10 days. I'm taking a vise and some supplies so if I get something good tied up I'll jump in when I get home.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Great thats the idea.
We need to give back to this web site at least with fly patterns for steve and the library.

OSD.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It also helps me because I am able to produce consistent photography for all of the flies.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm In! 


OSD's really putting the pressure on us! Sometimes flattery works, and sometimes shame works even better. Since I knighted him "Founding Swapmeister", I'll allow hime to guilt me into participation. I'm overwhelemed at the moment with 3 swaps going, but as soon as I come up for air, I'll make good on this committment. 


The Toddfather


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

OK, I can handle one fly. I will pick one later and send it to Steve. When I decide, I will post the pattern name here so there won't be any duplicates. It seems that there is a bit of a void in the wet fly section of the library. Maybe a few entries in this category would be a welcome addition to the library. 

John


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Good observation John. I see only 3 in there now. Could use some more depth in the "wet" flies.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm in. Last weekend, Kelly Galloup was on one of the shows on OLN and tied a steelhead fly he called the House Call (I'll have to verify the name). It's an easy tie, and it looks pretty good. Hopefully, I'll be able to tell you it works pretty good after this weekend! 

Mike


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Mike, 
I liked that fly too, What are you going to substitute for the polar bear hair?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I picked up some white calf tail. Was also thinking about adding some Krystal Flash to it. So much to try, so little time! 

Mike


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Lookin like were getting off to a good start
so far we have

j_blocker

RSGS

TODDFATHER

jnpcook

gunrod

Mike

And Me.



OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

More More.
We need more flys and tiers 
One fly and the pattern/Menu sent to the web site.
thats not too much to ask is it?


OSD.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

ya I'll get in!!! I got a few Im gonna send in. Ive had alot of request for pics of night flies so I will send a few of those flies with recipes!


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

count me in too don't know what i'll send in yet this is a good idea to expand this good thinking OSD


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok Now its looking better

j_blocker

RSGS

TODDFATHER

jnpcook

gunrod

Mike

Riverboy

jfink

And Me.

thats 9 tiers and maybe we can get a doz.

Thanks 
OSD.


----------



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

There are a bunch of fly swaps that I'm in so I'll tie an extra of each and send it in.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Im in Ill tie a green flat rock special.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm in!! I'll tye my Lip Ripper. I'm quite certain there won't be a duplicate. Great idea OSD, one question though. If we've only got to tie one fly, and theres no sorting and returning, than why limmit it to 2 doz.? Why not open it up to as many as you can get? As long as we don't overwhelm Steve, of course. 

Al


----------

